# Horned hermie goat?  Waring! Graphic baby goat whooha pictures



## Calliopia (Dec 5, 2010)

So what I thought was a lovely little doeling I may have very aptly named Murphy. What can go wrong will go wrong. Oy. 


 I saw her?  pee for the first time today and this little bit of tissue flipped out of the end of her vulvar region. It is very very small. Like a couple mm long.  It looks like a very tiny external clitoris.  

Now in horned goats a true hermie is apparently very very rare.  Both the buck and doe were horned and I can feel the bumps on Murphy's head where the horns will come through.   No polled anything anywhere in sight.  

If it didn't look like a microphalus I would swear it was just a skin tag. It is maybe 1mm across and 2-3 mm long. Maybe.  But it has a little red tip. 

I'm going to go try and get pictures to post for evaluation and for other people's reference.    I'm already detaching myself just in case. I was hoping for a replacement doe but we could just have a freezer camper.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 5, 2010)

That's just her vulva - swollen and red from Mom's hormones.  It will reduce and go back to normal over the next few days.


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 5, 2010)

I was hoping there was something going on but was bracing myself just in case. I've seen lots of baby girl goats, not my own but friends, and I've never seen something like this.  And she was BIG.  So big that when I first picked her up I was expecting a boy. 

Good to know I might not have an oops on my hands. I really did want a replacement doe and I don't have the liberty of hanging on to animals w/o a purpose. Maybe someday but not at this point. 

I was going to wait on vet tests to see if I needed to make hard decisions.


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd agree with the swollen vulva from hormones. I saw a doeling like that last spring. A friend of mine called me over because something was wrong with her newborn doeling's rear...it looked just like that. It went away in a couple of days.


----------



## Blackbird (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks completely normal to me!


----------

